# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Einscan-S accuracy

## cbernhardt

How accurate is the Einscan-S scanner?  I would like to scan automotive body parts, in particular things like headlight bezels, turn signal housings, tail lamp lenses.  I know the accuracy of the Einscan is advertised as 0.1mm, but how good is the overall accuracy of the scanned image.  For example if the object being scanned is 300mm x 175mm x 30mm, like  the image shown below, if the model is scaled to be exactly 300mm in length, how accurate will the other measurements be?  

xDSCF0022.jpg

----------


## This

The Einscan-S will be able to scan most of those objects, but some won't be easy,
it's thin edges that will be a problem, and the auto align feature will have trouble aligning the front and back to each other.
you could scan the front and back as separate parts and align them yourself, best is to add an object to the scan, that can help with aligning.

also remember that to get the best result you will have to cover everything in a matte light (white) colour, transparent or dark coulour will get bad results.

----------


## cbernhardt

> The Einscan-S will be able to scan most of those objects, but some won't be easy,
> it's thin edges that will be a problem, and the auto align feature will have trouble aligning the front and back to each other.
> you could scan the front and back as separate parts and align them yourself, best is to add an object to the scan, that can help with aligning.
> 
> also remember that to get the best result you will have to cover everything in a matte light (white) colour, transparent or dark coulour will get bad results.


 .  
Thanks for the tips.  What about the overall accuracy?  If the scanner produces a distorted model, then it is useless for my projects.

----------


## This

I know the Einscan-s promises around 0.1mm accuracy, but I don't know about overall shape accuracy,
the scans are build up out of several scans, and during the scans I can see some misalignment, but they are corrected with the scan is finalized,
if the software adjusts the shape to get the best fit, it could be that the final part is a bit "distorted" compared to the original.
I have not tested this yet, I am not using the scanner for engineering purposes  :Smile: 

You should be able to correct the shape in cad afterwards, you would need to do that anyway, to repair all the small holes and attachment points for you car parts.
it will be difficult to get all the small seams or click attachments, the scanner just doesn't get into all the nooks and crannies.

----------


## eTraxx

If you add an object to help with aligning use something that is an exact size .. like a block 25mm on a side. That way when you bring your file into a CAD program you simply scale the scan back to that known size object. In Sketchup for example you would use the Tape Measure Tool to click a point on two vertexes of the block and enter 25mm and hit enter and the entire scan would be scaled from that.

----------


## cbernhardt

I understand that the model may have to be scaled to correct the overall size, but if the scanned model is not proportional (within certain limits) it cannot be scaled correctly.  For example, if you scan an object that is x=100mm, y=80mm, z=150mm, then scale the object based on the x  dimension, how accurate will the y and z dimensions be?

----------

